# Thoughts on breeder picking puppy vs buyer choosing



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I know ive heard of this too, but I got to pick out my boys. Imho, I prefer choosing my own.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My breeder picked for me and I am more than happy with my girl. She definitely was a great match for me. I would rather have the breeder pick because I wouldn't know how to, and the breeder knows the puppies best. Either way, I think you'd be happy with your new puppy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

My breeder picked both my girls, knowing that I want both dogs to be therapy dogs. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As a breeder, I match the puppy to the family, and my buyers know this from the outset. Buyers get to make the male/female choice, and I take it from there. Here is why--I have seen those pups every day from the moment of their birth. I have seen the pecking order develop in the litter, and what is the most consistent personality of each puppy. I use feedback from puppy testing to corroborate my observations, and then I use all of that information to determine which one of those babies is the best fit. That is information you cannot get in an hour spent with a litter of cute puppies. Some people fall in love with the pup that does its own thing--but that pup might be too independent for what the family needs. Others fall in love with the pup that crawls into their lap and goes to sleep because they want a calm cuddle bug, and think the pup "chose them"--but maybe that pup is just worn out and ready for a nap but most of the time is a holy terror climbing out of the whelping box regularly and soooo not what the family needs!
If you trust your breeder enough to buy your pup from them, then trust their judgement about which of their babies is the ideal baby for your family as well.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm getting a male puppy by the end of March. The breeder is picking him out for me. She knows me rather well and knows how Mick and I lived and enjoyed each other. She's around the litter 24/7 and when they begin to develop personalities at 4 wks. on up she works on the matching.
I trust her completely and I trust her knowledge of the pups.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We picked both ours and couldn't be happier with our decisions.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When you are looking at a bunch of cute fluffy, fat, adorable puppies who all LOOK the same, act the same, are constant motion, beady dark eyes.... LOL. You will be happy the breeder is picking the right one for you. 

What are you afraid of? 

That the breeder is going to give you a "throwaway puppy"?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Our breeder picked.

Our son was bitten in the leg by a dog about 9 months prior to bringing Bella home, and was a very apprehensive around strange dogs as a result. They told us they chose a relatively mellow puppy who wasn't too shy because of that situation. I think that's pretty much what we ended up with (other than her past landshark tendencies, which are well documented in another active thread). Experienced breeders spend hours evaluating the puppies, and matching them with their prospective owners. I can't imagine we would have had enough information to do it ourselves.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Bottom line is trust your breeder. They are trusting you with one of their pups.
I lucked out when I got Mick from a BYB. I went and got him in a limo, I was half in the bag and I picked him out of his 8 siblings because his eyes reminded me of Nick Nolte's mug shot. Had him for 13.5 yrs. All happy years.
This time will be different and I can't wait.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I think you should decide what *you* are comfortable with and stick to your guns. I have seen people post both opinions and everyone is entitled to their opinion. So are *you*, if you want *this* puppy and the breeder chooses then you have to decide if *you* (not anyone else) are comfortable with that. 

Interestingly, when I got Jinx I had first pick show girl. Even though I was free to choose, I was more tightly constrained than any other Puppy parent. I was bound by her structure and potential. In the end after picking the three girl puppies apart; one had an obvious fault, one was not going to be competitive enough in the ring and then there was Jinx. I had no magical moment that day, but I have had them almost every day since. Personally, I would feel the same way about my puppy no matter which one I brought home. But, admittedly a show home does have slightly different expectations. 

My point is your experience is really what *you* bring to it. 
If you think the only way I will be happy is if my puppy "picks" me or I pick my puppy, then that is what you need.
Or if you think I trust my breeder, they have the best information and will make the best decision for the puppies and me, then that is what you need. 

Just realize that this is also a breeders choice. If they say they pick. They do. You need to decide if *you* are ok with that. If not, pass on the puppy and search for a reputable breeder who will let you choose.

Food for thought, I have never heard anyone who had a last pick puppy say they where disappointed. The only choice they can make is...puppy? yes or no.

Good luck


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I know of very few breeders that allow the family to come in and pick the puppy. Most do match the pup to the family. 

My question to you is, do you think that you will know more about the puppies after a hour visit than the breeder who has been with them for the first 8 weeks of their life?

Let the breeder pick for you.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I think LJack's post is spot on. Do what you are comfortable with.

I think either way it will be fine. The only thing I have not understood about a breeder picking is how well do they really know the human.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wendi said:


> The only thing I have not understood about a breeder picking is how well do they really know the human.


My thought has always been a person can tell you about themselves, their wants, needs and dreams for their perfect dog. 

A puppy can only show you what they are and with out a lot of exposure, a puppy can show you something different based on sleep and eating patterns. 

Even when you pick I think there should be a lot of weight given to the breeders experience with the puppy. If you are looking for a marshmallow and you think you are holding a marshmallow and the breeder tells you are holding the holy terror who just sacked out after running around, beating up on the siblings and eating a plant... that is some thing to weigh.

P.S. "This puppy needs a job" is usually code for holy terror. Of course Jinx needs a job


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

In my case, my breeder knew I was an active person who had never had a dog before. Our lifestyle tells a lot about what kind of pup we want anyway. She matched me with an active but easy going girl. I wasn't going to object to that!  She promised me Molly would be really easy as a first dog and she was absolutely right! She couldn't be any easier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Wendi said:


> I think LJack's post is spot on. Do what you are comfortable with.
> 
> I think either way it will be fine. The only thing I have not understood about a breeder picking is how well do they really know the human.


Honestly if I dont feel like I know you well enough then you probably aren't going to get a puppy from me anyway... and I don't mean that in a rude way. The reality is that most of the people who get puppies from me have been waiting 8 mos to year before the puppies are even born. I am emailing them and talking to them and they are calling and emailing me and we get to know each other pretty well, most often they have come up to the house for at least one visit with mom and has met the other dogs. The other piece is that some things are obvious regardless of whether you know the people super well or not... a first time dog owner does not get the wild child in the litter even if they are active that puppy is gonna give them a run for their money... the agility home DOES get the wild child... the family with young children gets the super stable puppy... not the submissive puppy but the one that is not to submissive not to dominant... you can't have a submissive more fearful or sound sensitive pup going to a family with young children... the submissive quieter pup will probably go to the older couple with grown children etc etc etc some of these are just "rules for the road" so to speak. 

Once pups are born and visiting hours start.... I DO expect to my puppy families at visiting hours more than a few times. I have families that drive a distance to come to visiting hours (I set aside 4 hours on saturday and sunday for families to come and visit) it is at this time that I can really observe them interacting... I spend time with the kids, I see how they are wtih the pups, I can see how they are with my adult dogs, I can answer question, and depending on the time of the year we bbq hang out with puppies and I watch very very carefully. I tell them to get attached to all the puppies because they don't know who they will be getting... Many families start out wanting a boy or girl and with few exceptions once they meet the pups they don't care (exceptions are if there is another dog in the house) I watch and see which puppy they are gravitating to.. 

I have bounced families off the list because they lived 45 minutes away and never could manage to get to visiting hours. It annoyed me to be honest when other families were driving 5 or 6 hours to visit and they couldn't get to my house from 45 minutes away. I questioned their commitment, I felt like I didn't know them and about two weeks before the puppies went home after much discussion with other breeders and my husband etc. I called her and told her that I wouldn't have a puppy for her, and sent her to another breeder. 

I don't ever do pick a puppy... like sterre, I match puppies to families and most often when I call them to tell them who they are getting OR sometimes we play a silly game if its nice weather and we do the picnic thin at last visiting hours ... most often I see folks who are really excited or they scream... because I have matched them with the puppy that was the one that they secretly wanted.... 

I would never send one of my babies to a family I didn't feel I knew ... now can people snow you sure and I have been snowed... just once thankfully and we got that puppy back (Bing) but most often it has worked out wonderfully.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Previously, I mentioned that we go the mellow puppy that wasn't too shy. Actually, we got the "super stable puppy," and they described their thought process behind the pick pretty much how Shalva just did. In addition to having young children (including one who had recently been bitten by a dog), we were relatively inexperienced dog owners. I grew up with a house full of Dobermans, but that was 25-30 years ago.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am all for letting the breeder pick, they know those puppies better than anyone and better than you could in a couple minutes of meeting them. My breeder knew I wanted a driven puppy who would be happy doing agility, rally, etc but not too over the top energetic and difficult. I think she picked perfectly!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I fall VERY solidly into the camp who wants the breeder to choose for me. The more dog experience I get the more strongly I feel that this is part of what I am paying a large amount of money to a reputable breeder for. His or her knowledge of not only the breed but also the individual puppy. I want my breeder to have spent so much time with these puppies and have so much heart and soul invested in the litter that she wouldn't dream of sending a helpless baby home with a family she didn't know pretty well. In my opinion, this is part of the safety net for the puppy as well. I want to know that this breeder will do everything in her power to make sure my dog is well cared for in the event that, God Forbid, some unforeseen life event prevented me from keeping my dog for life. Does that mean that I give up a little control (and believe me, I like to have control ) yes, but ok, I want to give myself every chance possible to bring home the right dog for my family. There is no way I can know even a fraction of what a good breeder does about an individual puppy just by playing with them for an hour or so on a given day.

I agree, we are all entitled to our opinions, but personally if I ran across a breeder who would just let me walk in an pick out a puppy I would cross them off my list because I question their level of commitment to the individual pup. That's just me. Give me a breeder who others might see as a bit too controlling of every aspect of the puppy's placement and I see a breeder who really, really cares and will be there to support me anytime I need it over the next 10 - 12 years.

I hope seeing differing opinions helps make the right decision for you and your family.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nolefan said:


> Give me a breeder who others might see as a bit too controlling of every aspect of the puppy's placement


OK that made me laugh.... yeah that's me lol ... I will admit it... 

but you are right 

people either love that or hate it... but my responsibility is to the puppies... I have no responsibility to the people UNTIL that puppy is in their homes and I will make the decision that is best for my puppies every single time. If the person doesn't want the puppy I have chosen for them then they can walk away... I WILL give them their money back... that has never happened... but I never want someone taking a puppy that they don't want out of fear of losing a couple hundred bucks

I think there is a divide in the schools of pick puppy for you and pick yourself. I am with nolefan even as a experienced person I asked my breeder to pick Natalie for me. I think once you have a responsible breeder pick your puppy for you then you realize that the process works and are more likely to want that done again. Most backyard breeders and less responsible breeders don't pick for you and unfortunatey that is where most people get their puppies so the idea to them is foreign and quite odd... what do you mean you don't pick your own puppy? but where most reputable breeders do pick the puppies the idea makes perfect sense to us and we often think about it like what do you mean you have to pick? I think once a person goes through the process once it makes sense. I remember when we got our first that was picked for us we were like really? and it was uncomfortable... but you are right nolefan... sometimes ya gotta relinquish control and trust that your breeder is going to know those puppies well enough that they can pick the right kiddo for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I come to this discussion having gotten dogs from backyard breeders or shelters for most of my life. That changed only after I joined the GRF and learned from people here. (Thanks, folks.) The one pup I have from a reputable breeder was assigned to us by the breeder because the little girl had been born with contracted tendons in all four paws and she needed people who would love her, care for those paws, and not demand too much from her. Of course, she needs a job and demands a great deal from us. 

When I was dealing with backyard breeders and shelters, I let the pups pick me, not the other way around. When I got my Charlie, I was looking for a female. I sat on the ground for hours with the pups, trying my best to win over the little girls, who were really not interested at all. But there was this one little guy who kept crawling into my lap and licking at my face, over and over again, no matter how many times I pushed him away. Finally I looked down at him and said, "You win. I'll write the check." At eight weeks old and from a large litter, Charlie never once cried for his mom or litter mates. He made it clear that he owned me from the beginning right up to his last breath at almost 13 years old. He was my King of Cuddles and Cookie Monster and I never regretted his choice.

As others have said, work with a breeder you trust and a selection process that you're comfortable with. I wager any Golden puppy in the world will own your heart in very little time.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Nobody will not those puppies better than your breeder and you spending an afternoon or even several afternoons will not give you close to an idea of the puppies quirks, likes or dislikes as what the breeder has. The goal is to make sure they get to know you and what you are looking for and then they match your family with that specific puppy best suited for you. If you go with a reputable breeder you will have great success doing this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our breeder picked our Yogi for us the first week of December. I, for one, think she made a wonderful match! I trusted her opinions and I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

As has been said, a good breeder has a notebook full of observations about each and every puppy. In fact, there may have been other Golden experts brought to the house over the previous few weeks who also helped evaluate the pups. So the simple fact is that you can't learn enough in one or two sessions with the litter in order to make as good a decision.

However, a breeder can learn that much about you, because you can talk. If you talk about your lifestyle, your expectations, and your plans, the breeder can get a very good idea about you very quickly. So the breeder is the person with the most information and the most expertise and therefore the best input on which puppy goes with which person.

That said, it's nice when a breeder values your opinion. Some buyers really don't know what to look for or have read one article about pinning puppies upside down to pick them based on how much they struggle (that's a real thing, btw). Some buyers might be experienced Golden owners or even have specific competition goals. A tactful breeder would listen to your input about which puppy you liked or what you saw.

When I saw Comet's litter, I saw the litter twice, and I picked the same puppy both times as the one who had the right qualities for me. His breeder was very, very clear that the ultimate decision came down to her, but she listened to me, and she told me what she had observed and compared it to what I had observed. She also had more serious competition homes lined up who would take priority on the dogs with working potential.

Still, I ended up with my pick puppy and she ended up agreeing that we were a good match. I think that's the best kind of situation. I do have _some_ expertise in evaluating a puppy, and I appreciate being worked with. At the same time, I know that I go to a good breeder because that person has _more_ expertise and experience than I do, and that person simply has far, far more information on a puppy's overall behavior than I can get in the window of an hour or two.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is very common for responsible breeders to select the puppy for the best matching home. They see the puppies' personalities everyday from day 1 and can have a better idea which pups will do better in which type of home. When you visit a puppy on one day you only get a brief glimpse into the personality.

If you trust your breeder and she has spoken with you about the type of puppy that you are looking for, trust her judgement. If you have any concerns ask now before bringing the puppy home.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A little more food for thought:
My situation was a little different, in that my breeder also happens to be my father. When Jersey's litter was born I was going to school in Indiana, but had travelled home for an extended Christmas break and got to spend a significant amount of time with the litter from about 3.5 to 6.5 weeks old. I was particularly in love with the little male with the black collar. It was much like those "he picked me" stories you hear all time time, but repeated over the course of many consecutive days. He was always the first one to come up to me. He loved to sleep and snuggle in my lap. I loved him dearly and felt that he loved me too. He was my choice and my breeder/dad knew it. There was another home that was actually "pick male" because she was a very experienced competition home and I believe a serious breeding prospect (her other dogs were schipperkes, and she had quite a respected name with them). I just hoped she wouldn't pick my little black boy and waited until temperament testing day. She was going to attend and observe and make her pick then.

The testing day arrived and my dad called me to fill me in on the details. The woman had selected the boy with the red collar. He showed great potential structurally and a little bit of a stronger will than the other pups and was apparently exactly what she was looking for. So my little black boy was still available BUT he really really really wanted me to consider the little white boy. My father felt he was truly the pick of the litter, with much the same potential structurally and the perfect aptitude for the types of activities I wished to pursue. There was nothing wrong or worrying about the black boy but this white one was just absolutely stellar based on both the results of that day's testing and everything he had observed over the past 8 weeks. I was a little crestfallen and confused about what to do, but ultimately I went with my breeder/dad's advice. I never regretted that choice for a moment. 7 years later and there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that it was the right decision. We've received updates on that little black boy (who's not so little anymore ) and he's a wonderful, beautiful dog but the truth is that Jersey is absolutely the dog I was meant to own. He is my heart and I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world. 

All this is to say that even with a wider exposure to the puppies than most potential owners are able to get... it's still very likely that the breeder, with all the tools available to him or her, is in the best position to make the most perfect match. Having the breeder choose for you is a foreign concept to most people, because most people (as someone mentioned above) don't put in the time and research that you did to find a reputable breeder. Don't let those people make you doubt your decision. You were okay with it when you chose this breeder and I have every reason to believe that you will be more than happy with the end result. Good luck with your new pup!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

(sorry...off topic)

That is THE sweetest story about Charlie! Brought tears to my eyes! 




GoldensGirl said:


> I come to this discussion having gotten dogs from backyard breeders or shelters for most of my life. That changed only after I joined the GRF and learned from people here. (Thanks, folks.) The one pup I have from a reputable breeder was assigned to us by the breeder because the little girl had been born with contracted tendons in all four paws and she needed people who would love her, care for those paws, and not demand too much from her. Of course, she needs a job and demands a great deal from us.
> 
> When I was dealing with backyard breeders and shelters, I let the pups pick me, not the other way around. When I got my Charlie, I was looking for a female. I sat on the ground for hours with the pups, trying my best to win over the little girls, who were really not interested at all. But there was this one little guy who kept crawling into my lap and licking at my face, over and over again, no matter how many times I pushed him away. Finally I looked down at him and said, "You win. I'll write the check." At eight weeks old and from a large litter, Charlie never once cried for his mom or litter mates. He made it clear that he owned me from the beginning right up to his last breath at almost 13 years old. He was my King of Cuddles and Cookie Monster and I never regretted his choice.
> 
> As others have said, work with a breeder you trust and a selection process that you're comfortable with. I wager any Golden puppy in the world will own your heart in very little time.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Bottom line is trust your breeder. .


I totally agree with this! Picking out a breeder is just as important as picking out a puppy. You want to make sure they are a good match also. One that is understanding of your situation as you are of theirs. Can't be a one way street. Producing a great golden does not make a good breeder, it involves the whole package. Trust is the right word. 

Op there are many reps breeders that will want to pick your puppy and there are many that will let you pick. The choice is ultimately yours.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

My breeder is actually letting us pick after she picks her show dogs so I believe we will get to pick between 3 puppies. I went to visit them the first time last week, and interestingly enough, aside from one who the breeder did say was somewhat rambunctious, they are all pretty much the same and it's so hard to really get a feel for their personalities within an hour visit. I asked her about the differences in their personalities and she said it's still too hard to tell and they are all pretty similar (aside from that one puppy). We did have our "favorites" after that visit, but the favorites were basically the ones she handed to us first and one fell asleep in my husbands arms and the other I had happened to be eyeing in all of the pictures. But, we didn't get to spend as much time with the other two that could potentially be our puppies, so in a lot of ways I feel like it's not fair of me to say that those two were my favorite when I need to give the others a chance too.

So I guess in some ways I wish our breeder would pick for us, or give more of an input...maybe she will later. I think it's pretty standard practice for the breeder to pick and I've seen several threads on here talking about it and people say their breeder actually matched them up with the puppy they wanted, so it's obvious the breeders do know what they are talking about and have knowledge and expertise that enables them to come up with good matches. 

I understand how it could be anxiety provoking because you wont know what dog you end up with but if you have a reputable breeder who is well respected, then you'll have to just put your trust in them that they will pick the right dog for you and your family. One of the reasons I chose our breeder was because she let us pick and I wouldn't change that, I really love our breeder, and I still do feel more comfortable having a say in it. So if it is too uncomfortable for you then I would look elsewhere to see if you can find a respectable breeder who does let you have some say. Good luck!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The breeder knows the puppies best even if you visited them frequently you would never know the pups as well as the breeder does.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> The breeder knows the puppies best even if you visited them frequently you would never know the pups as well as the breeder does.


Exactly. When I picked out both My bubbas was because the breeder knew them. Told me all about them. However in the end it was my choice?


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Our breeder chose Winter for us. Although there were several things our breeder didn't do right, she did an awesome job of matching us with the right dog for our family. I think I am more comfortable with having the breeder choose- I would likely want them ALL!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

My boy Oliver chose me . my breeder definitely would have stepped in if she didn't think a specific puppy would be good for a specific owner, but for the most part she showed us the temperament testing and let us pick our own based on that (guiding us depending on what we were looking for). I have to say it seems as though they were all very similar from the temperament testing to stories I've heard of their growing up. But yes, Oliver wobbled right on over to me, latched on (figuratively... and sometime literally) and wouldn't let go - this happened every time I visited.


----------



## wbarnwell (Apr 15, 2014)

Bringing back an older thread here, BUT

I was curious, of those of you who had your puppy chosen for you by the breeder, when did you find out which pup you would be matched with? The day of pick-up, a few days before? Only reason I am asking is because we are picking up on Monday, and still don't know if we are getting a male or female. They performed all of the puppy testing earlier this week. I didn't know if I should expect to know before we go pick it up, but I think it would be nice to at least know what gender dog we are getting. What were your experiences?

I did send an email asking this question to the breeder, I am just curious when you all found out.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, you must be sooo excited! 

Our breeders for both dogs knew we wanted girls and neither asked if we would be willing to take a boy. With our doberman we didn't know if we'd even be able to have one until 2 days before we brought her home. We had been in ongoing frequent contact with the breeder from before the dam was even bred but no promise for a pup until after the evals. We knew the evals would taking place that week, didn't have an exact day. Got a call the day before Christmas asking if we still wanted a pup and found out we would be getting "purple girl". 

With Finley, our breeder lets the buyer pick with her input. It goes in order of deposit. We were last on the list so no picking there, however had there been more than one to pick from I would have chosen by her recommendation knowing what we wanted to do with her.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

wbarnwell said:


> Bringing back an older thread here, BUT
> 
> I was curious, of those of you who had your puppy chosen for you by the breeder, when did you find out which pup you would be matched with? The day of pick-up, a few days before? Only reason I am asking is because we are picking up on Monday, and still don't know if we are getting a male or female. They performed all of the puppy testing earlier this week. I didn't know if I should expect to know before we go pick it up, but I think it would be nice to at least know what gender dog we are getting. What were your experiences?
> 
> I did send an email asking this question to the breeder, I am just curious when you all found out.



I heard the field/bird puppy testing on your litter was done yesterday.  I bet you hear something soon.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We knew what sex we were getting both times - in Kea's litter, there were only two boys. We knew we'd be getting a girl, and in the end, the breeder chose 3 of the six girls that she felt would be a good fit for us. When I went to bring her home, the breeder and I spent time together going over each one and we sort of decided together. 

With Harris, we wanted a boy and we basically chose between two boys after the litter had been evaluated. For him, we had to make our choice site-unseen because the breeder was in a different state. We saw a lot of pictures though and had a lot of information from the breeder on the puppies' personalities. 

In both cases, we ended up with just the right puppy for us and in both cases, had breeders in whom we placed our full trust.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I was allowed to specify which sex I wanted (or to back out of the litter if there was not a puppy of the sex I chose) but did not know which pup was mine until the day I picked him up. I got him a day or two earlier than his litter mates were allowed to go home because I had to travel so far to get him though, and I think the breeder had just gotten his final temperament testing done that week. But I'd think your breeder would be able to tell you by now which one is yours. 

Congrats, this is very exciting. Post pics when you get a chance!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

How exciting!! I bet you'll know soon, like holly said. All I knew about Archer before I went to pick him up was that he was male. He was kind of the little miracle puppy that fell into my life. I had called the breeder just a few days before the pups were 8 weeks and ready to be picked up. She interviewed me over the phone for about half an hour before letting me know there was one boy left in his litter and I could have him. I was so happy just to finally have a puppy!! I'd been searching breeders for months trying to find one with a litter available before July and that would sell to me as a college student who was about to move. I had gotten pretty sad thinking it was never going to happen for me. I hadn't had a dog in 14 years because my parents wouldn't allow me one and I was finally on my own. Basically, whichever puppy you get, you will love it unconditionally. And hopefully it will be the absolutely perfect puppy like archer is for me.


----------



## wbarnwell (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/307322-rio-ranchs-seattle-south.html


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

After the temperament testing, I knew I was getting one of two of the three girls in my pup's litter. The two were very similar in personality and temperament - and exactly what I was looking for (the third was a bit more laid back). My breeder had first choice between the two (of course, as she would be hoping to breed her in the future) and once she decided, she let me know. For me, it wasn't a problem at all to wait, because I was only meeting my puppy the day I flew in to pick her up. And I knew she'd match me the right one. And she did! But I knew all along I was getting a girl because I only wanted a girl, and that was in my application. You'll probably hear back very soon! So exciting!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

We did not get to pick our pup either, but our breeder did an excellent job of matching us up with Ben. We could not be happier!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Also be open to where the pup takes you. Maybe the new pup is good at something you didn't expect or ask for. My last pup I let the breeder pick. I asked for the wildest, highest energy pup. I got all that, I also got a pretty pup that I ended up showing. I didn't ask to show, I had never shown, it's just something the pup was good at and I decided to try. This new one is also a bird dog. Never did fieldwork, but now I am. So be open to what your pup is good at that you might do. Maybe your new pup is good at agility or obedience work, so give it a shot and try it out. Originally all I wanted was a dog to take mountain biking and rafting, I got a lot more!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Also be open to where the pup takes you. Maybe the new pup is good at something you didn't expect or ask for. My last pup I let the breeder pick. I asked for the wildest, highest energy pup. I got all that, I also got a pretty pup that I ended up showing. I didn't ask to show, I had never shown, it's just something the pup was good at and I decided to try. This new one is also a bird dog. Never did fieldwork, but now I am. So be open to what your pup is good at that you might do. Maybe your new pup is good at agility or obedience work, so give it a shot and try it out. Originally all I wanted was a dog to take mountain biking and rafting, I got a lot more!


Couldn't agree more! I wanted a dog to do therapy work with. With that in mind we took a basic obedience class. I had never taken any class with any dog before. Anyhow, she loved it, and so did I. Haven't looked back and hope to try other things along the way.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

wbarnwell said:


> Bringing back an older thread here, BUT
> 
> I was curious, of those of you who had your puppy chosen for you by the breeder, when did you find out which pup you would be matched with? The day of pick-up, a few days before? Only reason I am asking is because we are picking up on Monday, and still don't know if we are getting a male or female. They performed all of the puppy testing earlier this week. I didn't know if I should expect to know before we go pick it up, but I think it would be nice to at least know what gender dog we are getting. What were your experiences?
> 
> I did send an email asking this question to the breeder, I am just curious when you all found out.


Any word yet? I saw the puppy pics on Rio's FB page.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Also be open to where the pup takes you. Maybe the new pup is good at something you didn't expect or ask for. My last pup I let the breeder pick. I asked for the wildest, highest energy pup. I got all that, I also got a pretty pup that I ended up showing. I didn't ask to show, I had never shown, it's just something the pup was good at and I decided to try. This new one is also a bird dog. Never did fieldwork, but now I am. So be open to what your pup is good at that you might do. Maybe your new pup is good at agility or obedience work, so give it a shot and try it out. Originally all I wanted was a dog to take mountain biking and rafting, I got a lot more!


SO agree with this, too! When I first approached Barb about a Tito puppy, one of the first questions I asked her was whether she would let one of his pups go to a home which was only going to be a pet home - no field, obedience, show, etc. She said, her priority is always that the pup will be loved. 

Whew. 

Well, to make a long story short, we wound up seeking out a field trainer to advise and help on one challenge (recall against instinct) - but we had to start with some basics. Well, when I saw how Shala loved doing hunt and field work, it made _me_ love it, and now we are hooked. I can't say I ever in a MILLION years would have thought I'd be picking up dead ducks or walking through crazy brush to get to a slippery wet water's edge of a pond, or driving 60-90 minutes each way to get to train, but there we go. 

We're going to give agility a try at some point because I keep getting told that she'd be great at it (again, no interest from me at this point), and likely some advanced obedience (in theory, to help us in the field). Who knows where any of it will take us? That's the best part!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> SO agree with this, too! When I first approached Barb about a Tito puppy, one of the first questions I asked her was whether she would let one of his pups go to a home which was only going to be a pet home - no field, obedience, show, etc. She said, her priority is always that the pup will be loved.
> 
> Whew.
> 
> ...


Yep, same here. One field day and we were hooked. She always wants to any play and please me but in field she lights up from within. It's definitely her game.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The next puppy I get, I will actually seek out a breeder who prefers to choose/match puppies to people, and who does temperament testing on them. I'd love to have a breeder who cared that much, and to me it proves they took the time to observe the puppies and get to know me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wbarnwell (Apr 15, 2014)

I was very happy that my breeder decided to pick for us. After seeing all the testing that she did, and work that she put into it, I'm very grateful. Also, she matched us with a great puppy. Granted he's still only a little under 9 weeks old, but from what he is showing us we are extremely pleased.


----------



## JanetSooleyHouse (6 mo ago)

My breeder is choosing for me for the second time, she knows what we want and I trust her with all my heart to choose the right puppy for us . I def wouldn’t want to be in front of six puppies and have to choose


----------



## Fawndallas (Dec 6, 2021)

My take, both as a breeder who typically chooses the puppy for the family and one who has gotten one where I made my choice:
It depends on the breeder. Some breeders, like me, have the opportunity to live eat and breathe the puppies 24/7. Therefore, they know that puppy and its personality and good points and not so good points. I am able to have many conversations with my buyers to get to know them and know that what they ask for may or may not be what is a good fit. A good example is a buyer that says they want a "very active dog." In my breed, that is a very high energy dog that can be difficult to control if allowed to make their own decisions; there is a high probability the dog will either come back to me or be dumped in a shelter from the average pet home. So we talk and we talk. Sometimes I have the right puppy, sometimes I do not and I refer the buyer to some other breeders that I trust. All of this takes a lot of time.

Some breeders just don't have the bandwidth to get to intimately know the puppies. This is not always a bad thing, just something as a buyer that makes me do a lot more research. There are a million valid reasons for this; maybe they also have an up and coming dog that requires lots of shows and training and trials. There are only 24 hours a day and people need to sleep at some point. For these breeders, I do more due diligence in my research and ask for multiple videos or visits to get to know the puppies. I usually ask if I can do a smaller version of the PAT test, as I know from the tests what I am looking for in a puppy. If the breeder does a PAT test, even better; I ask to see the results for all available, again, knowing what I am looking for, then make a selection. If at any point, this breeder starts to give grief on my extensive questions or requests to observe and test, this is a large red flag to me. My pack dynamics require that I have a good picture of the temperament of the puppy before I bring it home. So either the breeder does the work or I do. If I have to do the work, that is a minor concern and I start rechecking all of the documentation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I have had two goldens (Bronte just passed five weeks ago at almost 12). My first, Bridget, was a Guide dog for the Blind flunkee. I raised her as a "puppy walker" for the first year of her life and then you return them to be trained. But she flunked out and I got to keep her (she lived to 13.5). But all i could choose was the sex. They brought her to me. AND I didn't get to name her either (but i thought it was a great name!). My breeder chose Bronte for me and I also wanted a girl and there were only three girls in the litter of 9. She told me at 7 weeks which one she was "the pink puppy' - the one with the pink ribbon. I had been getting lots of photo updates throughout the seven weeks and she was always my favourite in the pics - she was tiny, the runt of the litter and I waited for weeks to see if I would get "pink," "lime" or "orange." I flew to another state to pick her up so that's when I met her for the first time - at eight weeks. My breeder kept one of the girls (Lime) and I saw the two pups play together (Long story short the airline I took to where I was going only had flights every three days so they graciously let me stay in their home, so I spent time with Bronte, her sister, Maggie and the dam - Katie). I really saw the total difference in temperaments between Bronte and Maggie. Bronte was high energy and a spitfire! into everything. Maggie was a mellow, quiet, observant pup and twice Bronte's size. They were chalk and cheese! I took home my adorable, high-energy Bronte and loved her to bits. She got kicked out of puppy obedience because she had already learned everything from me by 9 weeks. She got sent to big dog obedience! And then she did puppy agility starting at 12 weeks. I really wanted a smart, energetic pup and that's exactly what I got! She was a handful though. My brilliant girl who got her STAR puppy certificate at 6 months and her CGC at 7.5 months wasn't called Bronte-saurus Wrecks... everything for nothing! 

I'm still grieving Bronte's loss - she was the bestest dog. But I am already looking into getting another puppy and have spoken with a few breeders and I'll be ready for a puppy in the spring or summer. And I am only interested in having a breeder who chooses for me or shares with me which pups I should choose between. I think you can fall in love with any puppy - but getting one who fits your requirements, the breeder knows best after spending every day with them for seven or eight weeks!


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Thoughts on a Breeder who gives you 1 hour to pick your puppy before the next family shows up? No pre-visits. Does the initial questionnaire cover all the info they need to know about our family? No phone calls or emails asking further questions.... I'm getting concerned  🐾

Our first Golden was picked for us-BYB whom we got to know very well over the 8 weeks- our girl was mellow, not show quality but a gentle soul who I trained to be a Therapy dog for our local hospital
Our second Golden was picked for us- Hyline-Amanda Dorner and boy oh boy was she PICKY!! She sent us the most beautiful, mellow girl....my heart aches for her, everyday


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If the breeder is choosing the puppy for you, then an hour is probably sufficient. if you are choosing, and then still need to do paperwork, etc., that seems a bit tight...

That said, how confident are you that the breeder reputable?


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

kiki2 said:


> Thoughts on a Breeder who gives you 1 hour to pick your puppy before the next family shows up? No pre-visits. Does the initial questionnaire cover all the info they need to know about our family? No phone calls or emails asking further questions.... I'm getting concerned  🐾


I don't know of many good breeders that allow you to pick your own pup. I am also surprised that the breeder has not taken time to have a few discussions with you on your family needs for a dog. Have you checked on the parents of the pups to make sure all the proper health clearances have been done?


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

JerseyChris said:


> I don't know of many good breeders that allow you to pick your own pup. I am also surprised that the breeder has not taken time to have a few discussions with you on your family needs for a dog. Have you checked on the parents of the pups to make sure all the proper health clearances have been done?
> [/
> 
> I’ve read what the breeder posts regarding health clearances but I think further investigation couldn’t hurt! Thank you


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> If the breeder is choosing the puppy for you, then an hour is probably sufficient. if you are choosing, and then still need to do paperwork, etc., that seems a bit tight...
> 
> That said, how confident are you that the breeder reputable?


I’ve heard very good things about this breeder and I’ve seen her pups out and about in our area. 😊


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

kiki2 said:


> I’ve heard very good things about this breeder and I’ve seen her pups out and about in our area. 😊


For the record, that doesn’t mean the breeder is reputable, only that she has a good local reputation. When we talk about reputable, we mean a breeder who follows the GRCA Code of Ethics and completes the recommended health clearances on their breeding stock. If that’s important to you, and will make a difference in whether or not you buy a puppy from this breeder, we can help you verify those clearances have been done. If you’re unlikely to change your mind regardless, I encourage you to get insurance on your new puppy as soon as you bring her home.


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> For the record, that doesn’t mean the breeder is reputable, only that she has a good local reputation. When we talk about reputable, we mean a breeder who follows the GRCA Code of Ethics and completes the recommended health clearances on their breeding stock. If that’s important to you, and will make a difference in whether or not you buy a puppy from this breeder, we can help you verify those clearances have been done. If you’re unlikely to change your mind regardless, I encourage you to get insurance on your new puppy as soon as you bring her home.


Thank you! Hopefully I can find the information!! I agree...better to be alerted to any health issues now, before it's too late!! Love this site!!


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> For the record, that doesn’t mean the breeder is reputable, only that she has a good local reputation. When we talk about reputable, we mean a breeder who follows the GRCA Code of Ethics and completes the recommended health clearances on their breeding stock. If that’s important to you, and will make a difference in whether or not you buy a puppy from this breeder, we can help you verify those clearances have been done. If you’re unlikely to change your mind regardless, I encourage you to get insurance on your new puppy as soon as you bring her home.


Wow!! Went down the rabbit hole.... such great information! Who knew!!  🐾


Pedigree: Gracious Golds And Shadalanes Bohemian Rhapsody




Pedigree: Heart of Autumn's Trailblazer


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok, so the sire has all his clearances, and a decent history of clearances on his ancestors and relatives. I did note that neither of his parents have complete clearances (one missing an elbow clearance, which might indicate a failure, and the other missing a heart clearance). That would concern me more if his grandparents didn't have complete clearances (they do), but it's worth noting.

The dam is a little bit spottier in that she doesn't have a compliant heart clearance on OFA (it was done by a practitioner, not a cardiologist as called for by the Code of Ethics). It might be worth asking the breeder about that, as it's possible she also had a cardiologist exam and the breeder just hasn't sent it in to OFA). Note however that most of her ancestors also have inadequate/practitioner heart clearances, so that would cause me some concern.

So... definitely not the worst I've seen, but this breeder is NOT compliant with the GRCA Code of Ethics. Now you have to decide if you are willing to assume some risk here...


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> Ok, so the sire has all his clearances, and a decent history of clearances on his ancestors and relatives. I did note that neither of his parents have complete clearances (one missing an elbow clearance, which might indicate a failure, and the other missing a heart clearance). That would concern me more if his grandparents didn't have complete clearances (they do), but it's worth noting.
> 
> The dam is a little bit spottier in that she doesn't have a compliant heart clearance on OFA (it was done by a practitioner, not a cardiologist as called for by the Code of Ethics). It might be worth asking the breeder about that, as it's possible she also had a cardiologist exam and the breeder just hasn't sent it in to OFA). Note however that most of her ancestors also have inadequate/practitioner heart clearances, so that would cause me some concern.
> 
> So... definitely not the worst I've seen, but this breeder is NOT compliant with the GRCA Code of Ethics. Now you have to decide if you are willing to assume some risk here...


Considering my Maddie died at my feet after suffering a heart attack... I'm absolutely not willing to accept, any risk. Shall I open up the conversation with the breeder? The fact that ancestors are not showing proper heart clearances is concerning as you mentioned, and may just be standard for this breeder. ugh


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> Ok, so the sire has all his clearances, and a decent history of clearances on his ancestors and relatives. I did note that neither of his parents have complete clearances (one missing an elbow clearance, which might indicate a failure, and the other missing a heart clearance). That would concern me more if his grandparents didn't have complete clearances (they do), but it's worth noting.
> 
> The dam is a little bit spottier in that she doesn't have a compliant heart clearance on OFA (it was done by a practitioner, not a cardiologist as called for by the Code of Ethics). It might be worth asking the breeder about that, as it's possible she also had a cardiologist exam and the breeder just hasn't sent it in to OFA). Note however that most of her ancestors also have inadequate/practitioner heart clearances, so that would cause me some concern.
> 
> So... definitely not the worst I've seen, but this breeder is NOT compliant with the GRCA Code of Ethics. Now you have to decide if you are willing to assume some risk here...


Thank you for taking a look!!


----------

